# The bigger you are the harder the fall.



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

After hundreds of years of stealing natural resources from exploited nations it seems natural that gluttony and greed finally caught up with the little old lady ,maybe she can sell her crown on e-bay.
http://news.yahoo.com/uk-lawmakers-tell-queen-cut-costs-boost-income-102239174.html
Situations like this are very common now days and we see them every day in the news, athletes, movie starts, greedy business and many common folks the over play their credit cards. artydance:


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

My history is rusty but aren't the crown jewels, palaces, castles and such owned by the government and not the queen? Why does she have to pay for them?

Kind of like our White House and all the assistants, cooks, maintenance who take care of it and our royal family. Should the President have to pay to maintain the White House?


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

ZoomZoom said:


> ...Kind of like our White House and all the assistants, cooks, maintenance who take care of it and our royal family. Should the President have to pay to maintain the White House?


Sounds good to me!


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

mosquitomountainman said:


> Sounds good to me!


I second that motion!!!


----------



## airdrop (Jan 6, 2012)

Well Britian was a trade nation and made thier wealth in tea and trade not so much in resources . LOL they started the opium trade to china to get tea and a open market. When they finally got tea plants spirited out of china they setup plantations in India. Spain was into making thier wealth digging gold out of South America but England beat them out on the longer term because when the gold is gone your poor again lol , Business is business generally everyone gets a piece of the pie


----------

